# Need new scope



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Would like an economical scope up to 18 power with a sunshade , any recommendations ? After buying the new rifle i gotta keep it on the down low , dont wanna ruffle mommas feathers ! LOL


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I just bought a Simmons .44MAG 6-21X44mm Mil-Dot with side focus/parallax adjustment for $137 on Amazon... It's clear throughout the magnification scale & I ♥ the side focus...Gonna mount it on my Savage Axis.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Check out Vortex scopes. Great scopes at an affordable price. I love mine. Cameraland usually has good sales on Vortex optics.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> I just bought a Simmons .44MAG 6-21X44mm Mil-Dot with side focus/parallax adjustment for $137 on Amazon... It's clear throughout the magnification scale & I ♥ the side focus...Gonna mount it on my Savage Axis.


Don't..DO NOT start the heart crap...PLEASE I beg of you ! My finger is hovering over the unfriend button Scotty....I think you spent to many hours to close to the transporter....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Don't..DO NOT start the heart crap...PLEASE I beg of you ! My finger is hovering over the unfriend button Scotty....I think you spent to many hours to close to the transporter....


Too late--I can't edit it now.......

Are u having a bad day, Don??? Didn't realize that an emoticon could stir up such a frenzy..... :teeth: :frown2: :m16: :look: :hunter4: LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Geoff, if you loved it you would have used it :tongue:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

REDFIELD!!!!!!

There a Leopold scope in side. The Leopold scope sun shade and caps fit right on

Good prices too.

http://www.redfield.com/


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Well I just love that heart thing Scotty I think you should use it as much as possible!!!LOL





Stonegod said:


> I would of Fred....but I don't see a heart symbol on my iPhone.LOL


It's ALT & the number 3 pressed at the same time from a PC keyboard--don't know about your iphone, Geoff.... :teeth:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Check out Vortex scopes. Great scopes at an affordable price. I love mine. Cameraland usually has good sales on Vortex optics.


I bought 2 Vortex 6-24x50mm Crossfires when they had a special on the 1" tubes for $99.99....I think Skip bought 3 of them--wish that I'd done the same....They don't make this model anymore..Similar model to this one is big $$$$$ now...

Here's the Amazon link for Vortex 6-18X44mm Crossfire

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00794LHOI/ref=sr_1_38_olp?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1361555368&sr=1-38&keywords=vortex+scope&condition=new

Cameraland has the same price EXCEPT for the BDC recticle, which is $60 cheaper.... Link:

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/vortex.pl?page=vortexcrossfireii6-18x44ao

They are great scopes, but I can't afford them now :frown2:


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks guys ! Ill check them
Out !


----------

